# Searching for a good reference track in direction of Ambient(rock), Chill, Soundtrack..



## KarlHeinz (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi,

while I am trying to improve my mixing and mastering capabilities I realized that in the new version of my mastering software TRackS there is the option to use a reference track.

My music (as a simple hobby musician with not much time for it) does not fit really in any category, influences coming from the time where I used to play music in "reallife" (blues, rock, irish folk) mix with electronic music that will mostly fit into a mix of ambience, relaxing, chill, meditation, "soundscapish". So acoustic drums and bass, flute, violin/fiddle mix with pads, rhythmic pulses, sometimes good old electric guitar....

Cause of spare time I must admit I am nearly total out of hearing actual music so I am just in need of a good reference track demonstrating whats possible for this kind of music and how it sounds 2018.

I think I wont mostly use it to try to "copy" this threw the software but more to hear what it does and how it "should" sound today.

Any help really appreciated.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm in the same boat with looking for reference tracks that are a mix of EZDrummer drums, my real bass, strings, orchestral and synth stuff. I'll post any that I find.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 28, 2018)

Not exactly the style but mixwise rather similar are groups like Fourplay, Steely Dan (Donald Fagen), Pat Metheny Group... all have very good sounding studio recordings.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 28, 2018)

Saxer: thanks for the answer, Fourplay was new to me, sounds interesting on first look. Problem with something like Steely Dan: really old stuff, I was looking for something more "2018" with electronic music influences and using actual mixing/mastering technologies. And of course would be great if someone could post a link to something "officially" accesible.


----------

